
Lunar property rights: Hard cheese - fraqed
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2014/02/lunar-property-rights?fsrc=rss
======
billyjobob
Property rights only exist if you can enforce them with the point of a gun (or
you can rely on agents of your government to do it for you). So until someone
actually installs some guns to defend their lunar mining operation all claims
are theoretical and worthless.

